# "Xi replies to letter from military's "hard-boned sixth company" "



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2020)

This, from the CHN military info-machine ...


> President Xi Jinping has encouraged the officers and soldiers of a company of the 74th Group Army of the Chinese People's Liberation Army to carry forward their fighting spirit and build a strong military unit.
> 
> Xi, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, made the remarks when answering a letter from the company known as the "hard-boned sixth company" Saturday.
> 
> ...


Catches the eye more than "The Dukes" or "Vandoos" as honourary titles  ;D


----------

